
Redis for Windows updated to 4.0.2 - tpo
https://github.com/tporadowski/redis
======
rbanffy
Genuinely curious: with WSL, what is the point of running Redis on Windows?

~~~
tpo
One reason is that not everyone has upgraded yet and there are still many
Windows servers running as VM without nested virtualization support (which
makes Docker+Redis unavailable there as well). Sure one can run Redis in other
ways, but it's not always that easy given clients' requirements and
restrictions, not to mention introduction of those other technology stacks to
dev teams and support teams.

